# Lost Ancient Kingdom Discovered



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

Robert Sepher has done it again.
Here he describes another lost civilization that embraced the Liberty Cap.
Enjoy.

_Archaeologists have discovered a lost ancient kingdom in modern Turkey, which may have conquered the kingdom ruled by King Midas of Phrygia 3,000 years ago. The Phrygians were an ancient Indo-European people who, during classical antiquity, lived in parts of the Balkans, and according to Herodotus, migrated to western Anatolia, probably between 1200 BC and 800 BC, due to the Bronze Age collapse, particularly the fall of the Hittite Empire. The Phrygian language is now extinct, but their cultural influence and identity can be recognized in ancient art, particularly by the Phrygian cap. _

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Lost Ancient Kingdom Discovered


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh yeah, one of my old posts!
Winter's coming, grab your hats!


----------

